

How hack password on facebook (jpeg) - Uncle_Sam
http://habreffect.ru/files/d66/299f8579e/RsuPK.jpg

======
_delirium
<http://bash.org/?244321>

------
mahmud
This is as old as BBSes. There is always someone who humors newbs and pretends
to type his password.

------
zbruhnke
i literally laughed out loud ... inevitably someone is going to be the idiot
to try it lol

